# Its Me !!



## Francine (Apr 29, 2010)

Hiya Everyone

I am very new to camping under the stars, my husband and I bought a Mazda Bongo last october, and now the warmer weather is on its way we are getting ready for our first trip...where I don't know...but should be fun...NOT..ha ha.
We are in Plymouth Devon, and any help would be great.

Kind Regards Francine...


----------



## duncananderson (Apr 29, 2010)

hi francine, welcome to the wildside. you can park free overnight with us.
 the portsmouth arms hotel, situated on the a377 12  miles south of barnstaple, approx 30 miles north of exeter. beautiful countryside deep in the heart of the taw valley.  happy camping dee


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Francine and welcome to the club - any questions you may have, just ask and somebody will have (not) the answer!!!!  

Why not become a paid up member and you will have access to all the wild sites that we all have listed and increase the fun of wild camping.

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Francine (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi
Thank you Dee and GD for your welcome to this site...it seems you  are  all happy campers..

Where do I find the paid membership for the site ?

Thanks again Francine


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 30, 2010)

*welcome*

welcome to the wildys Francine

become a site supporter is on top right
of forum headings


weez
Tony


----------



## tommywelly (May 1, 2010)

Hi Francine, we have a Bongo & love it, great for getting down those narrow country lanes, we have used sites mostly through the winter & have done a few wildings. Off to Scotland in June & the guidance from this forum has been invaluable.
Hope to see you around.
Regards
Irene


----------



## Francine (May 3, 2010)

Hiya
I have become a site supporter, so now will be looking where to go thanks to your site.

Francine...


----------



## tommywelly (May 5, 2010)

Hi again Francine
Type in bongo fury on google, really good site & well worth joining.
Regards Irene


----------



## Francine (May 5, 2010)

Hi Irene
We are paid up members to that site, as soon as we got the Bongo we joined ...its like this site firstclass..


----------

